# Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?



## Silvana_ (28. Mai 2015)

*Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

Soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe, sind die Audiodateien auf Audio CDs im Handel auf 16 Bit, 44 khz  und 192 kbps komprimiert.

Was ich jetzt suche ist ein Medium, welches man im Handel kaufen kann wo die Lieder unkomprimiert drauf sind, damit meine ich 24 Bit und 96 khz.

Also wie eine originale Audio CD nur unkomprimiert für den kompletten Musikgenuss. Ich habe mir nämlich überlegt, was es mir bringen soll, Lieder einer Audio CD in Flac zu rippen? das dürfte ja nichts bringen, da diese Lieder schon komprimiert sind.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht worauf ich hinaus will. Gibt es so etwas schon?


----------



## NBLamberg (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

Audio CDs sind immer unkomprimiert, und haben 16 Bit mit 44 khz, 1411 kbps, was Du suchst ist die Super Audio CD. Ich habe bis jetzt nicht ein Exemplar davon in den Händen gehalten und ich denke mal das das so selten vorkommt, das das wohl bald Geschichte sein wird. Das Tonmaterial an sich kannst Du bei einigen Online Stores in Flac und Co finden, aber das ist auch noch relativ selten.


----------



## Eckaat (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

Auf handelsüblichen Audio-CDs wird nichts komprimiert, das sind unkomprimierte Daten so wie sie von der Spezifikation vorgesehen sind: 16 Bit, 44 KHz.

192 kbps ist eine gebräuchliche Kodierstufe beim MP3-Format, im Zusammenhang mit WAV-Dateien habe ich davon noch nie gehört.


----------



## S754 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

Kauf dir SACDs. Ist der qualitativ hochwertigere Nachfolger der normalen Audio CD. Brauchst dafür aber einen SACD kompatiblen Player.
Der Vorteil der SACDs sind die mehreren Spuren. Ich glaube es waren 4. Brauchst aber dementsprechend auch gute HiFi Sachen bei dir sonst bringts nix.

Welches Abspielgerät hast du und wie schaut der Rest aus?


----------



## Laudian (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

24Bit/96kHz Musik kann prinzipiell auf jedem Medium gespeichert werden, eine einfache CD würde dafür ausreichen.
Es werden aber keine CD's mit 24/96 Musik verkauft, weil es a) keine Abspielgeräte dafür gibt und b) kaum Nachfrage danach.,

Aber wofür möchtest du denn so hoch aufgelöste Musik haben ?
Ich erkläre einmal, wie Audio-CDs funktionieren:

Bei einer Abtastrate von  44,1 kHz wird die Lautstärke 44100 mal pro Sekunde gemessen und aufgezeichnet, wodurch sich Frequenzen bis ~20kHz darstellen lassen.
20kHz ist nun nicht zufällig die Frequenz, die das menschliche Ohr maximal warnehmen kann (die Leute haben sich ja etwas dabei gedacht, als sie die Abtastrate auf 44,1kHz festgelegt haben).

Von einer höheren Abtastrate profitierst du also beim reinen Zuhören nicht, lediglich bei Audiobearbeitung bringt dir das Vorteile.


Zur Bitrate:
Die gemessene Lautstärke wird nun von einem Analog-Digital-Wandler in ein diskretes Signal umgewandelt, welches auf der CD dann als 16 Bit Wert gespeichert wird (z.B. 0000000000000000 oder 0000000000110000).
Da das erste Bit dem Vorzeichen der Amplitude entspricht, lassen sich mit einem 16 Bit Wert 2^15 verschiedene Lautstärken speichern, das sind immerhin 32768 verschiedene Stufen.

Dadurch ergibt sich eine maximale Signal to Noise Ratio von 96 dB. Wie man darauf kommt erkläre jetzt nicht, das würde zu weit gehen. Wichtig ist: Je mehr, desto besser.

Damit eine höhere Bitrate dir etwas bringt müsste also jedes Gerät in der Kette (Mikrofon --> AD Wandler --> DA Wandler --> Verstärker --> Lautsprecher) eine bessere Signal to Noise Ratio aufweisen.

Ein Shure Beta 58a Mikrofon hat z.B. eine Signal to Noise Ratio von ca. 70 dB (bei normaler Gesangslautstärke), das ist eine ganze Ecke weniger als die 96 dB Rauschabstand bei der Quantisierung. 

Und damit wieder das Fazit: Mehr als 16 Bit bringen dem Zuhörer nichts, nur in der Audiobearbeitung gibt es (wieder) Vorteile.

Geräte mit mehr als 16/44,1 für den Endverbraucher sind deswegen reines Marketinggedöns, welches wirklich niemand braucht, das gleiche gilt für Musikdatein mit höherer Auflösung.




> Ich habe mir nämlich überlegt, was es mir bringen soll, Lieder einer Audio CD in Flac zu rippen?



Das bringt ganz einfach, dass die Qualität nicht schlechter wird, als sie auf der CD ist.


----------



## JimSim3 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

Alternativ in Online-Shops wie https://www.highresaudio.com/ kaufen. Da kriegste dann die 24Bit Studio-Master Qualität als FLAC. Auswahl ist aber natürlich begrenzt...


----------



## hornhautman (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

Bekannt sind mir einige hochauflösende Formate wie DVD-Audio, SACD, DTS-CD (24/96) und die HDCD (normale Audio-CD mit zusätzlicher 24bit-Codierung wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Wurde aber alles meines Wissens nach, wegen fehlender Marktakzeptanz, eingestellt. Dann gibt es noch die Blu-ray-Audio. Eine normale Audio-CD hat nur 16bit/44,1kHz und das zählt bei 1411kbit als unkomprimiert. 24bit Flac kann evtl. für Vinyl genutzt werden. Flac ist eine verlustfreie Komprimierung. MP3 kappt Frequenzen die angeblich sowieso nicht hörbar sind und auch Frequenzen, die durch andere Frequenzen überlagert werden. Um es vereinfacht auszudrücken.


----------



## Silvana_ (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Bei einer Abtastrate von  44,1 kHz wird die Lautstärke 44100 mal pro Sekunde gemessen und aufgezeichnet, wodurch sich Frequenzen bis ~20kHz darstellen lassen.
> 20kHz ist nun nicht zufällig die Frequenz, die das menschliche Ohr maximal warnehmen kann (die Leute haben sich ja etwas dabei gedacht, als sie die Abtastrate auf 44,1kHz festgelegt haben).
> 
> Von einer höheren Abtastrate profitierst du also beim reinen Zuhören nicht, lediglich bei Audiobearbeitung bringt dir das Vorteile.



Das ist so nicht richtig. Prinzipiell hast du schon recht. Aber der Mensch nimmt Musik nicht nur durch Ohren war, sondern auch durch Knochen. Wie erklärst Du dir, das viele davon berichten, dass sie Unterschiede wahrnehmen? Auch mit dem Ohr höre ich Unterschiede von 44 zu 96 khz raus.

Natürlich sind Audio CDs komprimiert. 16 Bit und 44 khz sind komprimierte Formate. Die originalen Studioaufnahmen sind nämlich 24 Bit und 96 khz. Also kann mir niemand sagen, dass Audio Cds NICHT komprimiert sind.

Schade dass es High End Videoformate gibt aber keine High End Audioformate.


----------



## Arino (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

Das ist das selbe wie bei Monitoren die 60 / 120 / 144 Hz haben, einer kanns wahrnehmen, der andere nicht.  Das wird wohl auch beim Audio so sein.


----------



## Laudian (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*



Silvana_ schrieb:


> Aber der Mensch nimmt Musik nicht nur durch Ohren war sondern auch durch Knochen.



Das ist falsch.

 Wir nehmen zwar auch Schwingungen über die Knochen auf, diese werden aber weiter an das Ohr getragen und dort an das Gehirn weitergeleitet.

Richtig wäre es zu sagen, dass wir nicht alle Geräusche über das Trommelfell warnehmen.




> Wie erklärst Du dir, dann das viele davon berichten, dass sie Unterschiede wahrnehmen?



Das erkläre ich mit Imagination.


----------



## S754 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*



Arino schrieb:


> Das ist das selbe wie bei Monitoren die 60 / 120 / 144 Hz haben, einer kanns wahrnehmen, der andere nicht.  Das wird wohl auch beim Audio so sein.



Nein eben nicht. Das kann jeder wahrnehmen, ansonsten sollte man mal zum Ohrenarzt. Es kommt auf die Anlage und vor allem die Lautsprecher an. Geh mal in einen richtigen HiFi Laden (erkennt man daran, dass keine Waschmaschinen und Staubsauger verkauft werden)  ins Hinterzimmer probehören.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

Das mit den Frequenzen und Hörbarkeit usw. hat eine andere Komponente warum höher aufgelöste Tonträger (wenn der Rest der kette wie gesagt passt) besser klingen können.

Einer der größten Gründe ist die Lautstärke - wenn man Musik hat die nicht wie heute üblich gefühlt 1% der möglichen Dynamik einer CD ausnutzt (heute ist alles nur noch LAUT) ist das menschliche Gehör durchaus in der Lage, mehr als 96db Unterschied auszumachen, das wird nur extremst selten genutzt (etwa bei modernen Werken die von minimalstem Pianissimo oder anderen küntlerischen Effekten wie Rauschen einer Plastiktüte in Entfernung bis hin zu einem brutalen Fortissimo oder einem Pistolenschuss gehen).

Die Sache mit den hohen Frequenzen ist die:
Es stimmt, dass ein Mensch Frequenzen über 20 kHz nicht hören kann. Das bedeutet aber NICHT, dass solche Frequenzen keinen Einfluss auf den Klang haben. Der Grund ist, dass Obertonreihen die höher als 20 kHz liegen den Charakter der tieferen/hörbaren Töne beeinflussen können, sprich die reine Sinusfrequenz eines 30 kHz-Tons ist nicht hörbar, sie kann aber eine echte Frequenz etwa einer Trompete in ihrer Schwingung verändern (Überlagerung von Schwingungen) so dass diese minimal anders klingt.


Es ist also schon so, dass 96/24er FLACs beispielsweise minimal anders (ich sage bewusst nicht immer besser) klingen können als die CD (Audioequipment für mehrere Tausend Euro und ein sehr sehr feines Gehör vorausgesetzt). Dass der Normalsterbliche davon keinerlei Vorteil hat weil nur die allerwenigsten derart gute Audiohardware und ein derart geschultes Gehör haben stimmt aber natürlich ebenfalls.

Heutzutage bin ich ja schon froh wenn Leute wirklich CD-Qualität haben und Hardware nutzen die diese wenigstens halbwegs passabel wiedergeben können. Denn die allermeisten nutzen heute qualitativ viel schlechtere, verlustbehaftete Daten (MP3,...) und behaupten dann es klinge gleich gut wie die CD - tut es auch wenn man Logitech-Boxen oder ein Smartphone mit in-Ears oder ein Autoradio zum abspielen benutzt weil all diese Geräte weit davon entfernt sind eine CD gut wiedergeben zu können.


----------



## S754 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Einer der größten Gründe ist die Lautstärke - wenn man Musik hat die nicht wie heute üblich gefühlt 1% der möglichen Dynamik einer CD ausnutzt (heute ist alles nur noch LAUT) ist das menschliche Gehör durchaus in der Lage, mehr als 96db Unterschied auszumachen, das wird nur extremst selten genutzt (etwa bei modernen Werken die von minimalstem Pianissimo oder anderen küntlerischen Effekten wie Rauschen einer Plastiktüte in Entfernung bis hin zu einem brutalen Fortissimo oder einem Pistolenschuss gehen).



Dazu möchte ich noch was beitragen, und zwar den "Lautheitswahn". Sollte man sich mal durchlesen: Pre-Mastering - Lautheitswahn - Masteringstudio Marcus Pohl
Dazu auch noch ein Tonbeispiel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Gmex_4hreQ
Wahnsinn, dieser Unterschied. Ein weiterer Grund, warum ich gerne meine Schallplatten höre und pflege.


----------



## Silvana_ (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

Also für mein Handy zum Beispiel habe ich MP3 320 kbps (Ein besseres Format nützt bei KEINEM Telefon etwas). Aber ich möchte für meinen PC gerne 24Bit/96 khz Dateien haben.


----------



## Laudian (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den hohen Frequenzen ist die:
> Es stimmt, dass ein Mensch Frequenzen über 20 kHz nicht hören kann. Das bedeutet aber NICHT, dass solche Frequenzen keinen Einfluss auf den Klang haben. Der Grund ist, dass Obertonreihen die höher als 20 kHz liegen den Charakter der tieferen/hörbaren Töne beeinflussen können, sprich die reine Sinusfrequenz eines 30 kHz-Tons ist nicht hörbar, sie kann aber eine echte Frequenz etwa einer Trompete in ihrer Schwingung verändern (Überlagerung von Schwingungen) so dass diese minimal anders klingt.



Dafür müssten aber sowohl Lautsprecher als auch Mikrofon in der Lage sein, die Frequenzen jenseits der 20 kHz aufzunehmen und wiederzugeben. Und zumindest Breitband-Mikrofone fallen oberhalb von 20kHz üblicherweise so rapide ab, dass man die Messungen dort vernachlässigen kann.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

Vielen Dank für den Link, das ist genau das was ich meine mit "heute ist alles nur noch LAUT". Quasi technisch erklärt was mich seit Jahren an der neuen Musik im "Gefühl" gestört hat. Die Dynamik "moderner" Aufnahmen (wirklich audiophile/klassische Werke ausgenommen, die Künstler wissen was sie tun) geht leider immer mehr gegen Null. 

@Laudian: Wie die Aufnahmetechnik da ist bzw. was geht und was nicht weiß ich nicht^^


Achja, wenn wirklich Highresaudio als Plattform genutzt wird - da gibts ein Album namens "Superheroes!" mit bekannter Filmmusik das ich mir testweise dort gekauft habe. Wirklich verdammt gute (orchestrale) Musik. Die Technik/Abmischung/Spiel- und Soundqualität ist extrem gut (wer selbst ein Instrument spielt weiß wie extrem schwer es ist und wie viele Versuche man braucht um alles so perfekt (ein-)zu spielen).


----------



## Silvana_ (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

Kann mir jemand Kopfhörer empfehlen, die für 24 Bit/96 khz geeignet sind?


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

Wenn du das wirklich vorhast... haste hoffentlich was angespart.

Ich nutze eine Xonar EssenceOne Muses mit einem Sennheiser HD800. Da biste in der Größenordnung wo man über "UHD-Audio" nachdenken kann.... 2000€. 

ASUS Essence One MKII Muses Edition VerstÃ?rker VorverstÃ?rker: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Auditorium - Leidenschaft für Bild & Ton | Sennheiser: HD 800 | Online-Shop


----------



## Lendox (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

Ob man einen Unterschied zwischen 44,1KHz 16bit und 96KHz/192KHz 24bit hören kann kann man am einfachsten mit seiner Soundkarte/seinem Soundchip testen: Man nimmt irgendetwas (möglichst etwas selbst analog generiertes, zum Beispiel eine Schallplattenaufnahme) damit in der höchstmöglichen Qualität auf und erstellt dann eine auf eine niedrigere Qualität konvertierte Version. Diese beiden hört man sich dann an. Man könnte auch etwas schon in hoher Qualität vorhandenes herunterkonvertieren.

Ich habe einmal gelesen, dass das was den größeren Qualitätsunterschied macht eher die Bit-Tiefe ist. Auf einer Produktseite von einem D/A-Wandler habe ich einmal Vergleichsbilder von einer Tonkurve gesehen, die den Vergleich zwischen 16bit, 24bit, 32bit und 35bit im Vergleich zu einer analogen Kurve gezeigt hat, und mit 35bit hat sie der analogen deutlich ähnlicher gesehen als mit 16bit.


----------



## Silvana_ (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

Wofür brauche ich denn ASUS Essence One MKII Muses Edition Verstärker Vorverstärker? Reicht meine Soundkarte nicht aus?


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

Weil der beste Kopfhörer dir nichts nützt wenn der Treiber und D/A Wandler davor nichts taugt. Wenn du einen 1200€-Kopfhörer in eine 50€-Soundkarte steckst klingt er nicht besser (eher sogar schlechter weil seine Anforderungen höher sind) als ein 200€-Kopfhörer.

Es muss nicht unbedingt die Muses sein (der normale kostet weniger) aber es hat keinen Wert einen so teuren Kopfhörer an ein Audiogerät anzuschließen das die Qualität gar nicht an den KH weitergeben kann.

Sennheiser selbst will mit dem HD800 übrigens ihren eigenen D/A-Wandler namens HDVD800 verkaufen, der kostet alleine 2000.


Es geht eben darum dass JEDES Teil der Kette die volle Quali bringt:

Die Datei unkomprimiert in HQ, der D/A-Wandler mit sehr guten Eigenschaften, ein Verstärker der hochohmige High-End-KHs über das gesamte Frequenzband sauber anspricht (D/A und Verstärker sind in der EssenceOne vereint) und ein KH der sehr gut spielt.

Wenn eine dieser Komponenten schlecht ist ist der Rest machtlos und es klingt schlecht.


----------



## Lendox (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

Würde es eigentlich Probleme machen, wenn man den EssenceOne/Muses Edition mit einem Kopfhörerverstärker (Hifiman EF5) verwenden würde?


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

Sofern die Einstellungen korrekt sind (sprich du nicht schon mit voller Möhre in den nachgeschalteten EF5 reingehst) ist das kein Problem - aber auch nicht notwendig. Der Verstärker in der E1 hat mehr als genug Power auch für hochohmige KHs. Für nen HD800 musste schon ein bissl Gas haben am Verstärker aber mehr als ~60% war die Lautstärke bei mir noch nie offen und das ist bereits schmerzhaft laut.


----------



## Lendox (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

Ja aber ich habe eben schon einen Kophörerverstärker und bräuchte einen möglichst guten D/A Wandler, der aber nicht durch irgendwelche eingebauten Verstärker dann den Klang verändert (Kopfhörer ist AKG K701 und D/A-Wandler Creative Soundblaster Z).


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

D/A Wandler ohne Verstärker gibts ja auch. Welche da in welcher Preiskategorie empfehlenswert sind kann ich dir aber nicht sagen mangels Erfahrung. Da kannste ja bei entsprechenden Experten hier anfragen, beispielsweise Thallassa ist sehr fit was Audioequipment angeht.


----------



## NBLamberg (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*



Silvana_ schrieb:


> Natürlich sind Audio CDs komprimiert. 16 Bit und 44 khz sind komprimierte Formate. Die originalen Studioaufnahmen sind nämlich 24 Bit und 96 khz. Also kann mir niemand sagen, dass Audio Cds NICHT komprimiert sind.


 Kannst Du mir mal bitte die Quelle nennen die Dir das erzählt hat? Audio CDs sind und waren nie kompriert, denn das Material liegt unkomprimiert auf den CDs in Echtzeit vor, sowohl Bit als auch kHz sagen rein gar nichts über die Komprimierung aus. Wer hat Dir denn erzählt das die Studioaufnahmen bei maximal 24 Bit und 96 Khz statt finden? Gib mal bei Google "Dolby Atmos" ein und dann wirst Du sehen das das nicht so ist, das ist der neueste Standard der momentan in den Kinos (In Deutschland, für den Rest der Welt kann ich leider nicht sprechen) für Ton zu finden ist. Es finden in einem Studio sogar 32 Bit 384 kHz Aufnahmen statt, wenn ich jetzt den Sinn erkläre sprenge ich das Thema hier, also selbst Dolby Atmos ist noch ein Waisenknabe gegen das maximal Mögliche. Also sage ich Dir jetzt das Audio CDs unkomprimiert sind.  Die Bitrate sagt etwas über die tatsächliche Komprimierung aus und es gibt High End Audioformate wie z.B. Dolby Digital, DTS und das gibt es mittlerer Weile sogar bei Beiden in HD und wenn das noch nicht reicht gibt es noch Dolby Atmos. Aber versteife Dich nicht so sehr auf das Digitale, denn komprimierte Audio CDs (Wenn man z.B. die in MP3 umwandelt) klingen ab einer gewissen Bitrate einfach nur grauenhaft, wenn man Sie auf Dolby Digital oder DTS umwandelt. Ein Hoch auf die Vinyl, nix Digital, voller Bums und das Knacken gehört auch mit dazu. Die Schallplatte war angeblich tot, warum gibt es auf einmal wieder mehr Schallplatten?!


----------



## NBLamberg (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du das wirklich vorhast... haste hoffentlich was angespart.
> 
> Ich nutze eine Xonar EssenceOne Muses mit einem Sennheiser HD800. Da biste in der Größenordnung wo man über "UHD-Audio" nachdenken kann.... 2000€.
> 
> ...



Darf ich mal bei Dir nach Hause kommen und Dir die Füße küssen und dann mal dein Set Probe hören? Das was Du da schreibst könnte ich mir nur leisten wenn ich einen Kredit aufnehme oder 2 meiner Gehälter dafür ausgebe.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

Ääääähhhhh das mit den Füßen lassen wir bitte 

Und ja, ich muss für das Equipment und die restliche PC-Hardware auch lange sparen weil ich weder im Lotto gewonnen habe noch irre viel verdiene (wobei man fairerweise natürlich sagen muss dass meine Berufsgruppe auch nicht zu den schlecht bezahlten gehört), ich lege üblicherweise ~100€ im Monat in die "Hardwarekasse", das reicht aus um alle paar Jahre _wirklich _dicke Systeme zu bauen. Beim Audioequip ists aber zum Glück so, dass es bei guter Pflege quasi ewig hält so dass ich die fast 2000€ verschmerzen konnte. Mein alter HD650 hat mich über 10 Jahre lang begleitet.

Was das hören angeht ists aber wirklich so, dass schon einigen Kollegen die glaubten eine ganz gute Quali zu haben die Kinnlade auf meinen Schreibtisch aufgeschlagen ist. Besonders die Musiker darunter die naturgemäß auf sowas achten wollten stellenweise gar nicht mehr aufhören.


----------



## NBLamberg (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

Also Alarmanlage und los gehts xD


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Alben in 24 Bit und 96 khz kaufen möglich?*

Wenn bei einer Audio-Produktion das Ziel ist, eine "normale" Audio-CD als Ergebnis zu erstellen, kannst du den Mix am Ende auch in anderen Formaten rausrechnen, wirst aber höchstwarscheinlich keinen Unterschied höhren.
Yoututbe-Beispiel: Ein 720p-Video wird auf einem 1080p-Bildschirm  nicht schärfer dargestellt als auf einem 720p-Fernseher. Wenn das Video auf 720p ausgelegt und das Quellmaterial, beispielsweise vom Handy, dementsprechend niedrig aufgelöst ist, kannst  du es auch mit 1080p exportieren, und als 1080p-Video auf einem 1080p-Bildschirm darstellen, hast aber auch dann keinen optischen Mehrgewinn.

Zudem ist es eine Frage der Fähigkeiten aller an der Produktion  beteiligten Techniker (Aufnahme, Mix, Mastering) sowie der Qulität des Aufnahmematerials , ob du am Ende einen mess- und hörbaren Unterschied zwischen 16 Bit / 44.1 KHz und 24 Bit / 96 KHz hast.
 Beispiel: Mir sind beim Aufnahmen und Mischen noch keine Signale jenseits von 16 KHz untergekommen, die einen relevanten Einfluss auf den Eindruck von gängigen Instrumenten haben, 44.1 KHz reichen in meinem Fall also. Zwar benutze ich für Aufnahmen und Mix noch 24 Bit, um einen möglichst großen Spielraum für die Singalbearbeitung zu haben, was für das gemasterte Signal aber keinen Sinn mehr macht, da dort keine so hohe Dynamik benötigt wird.

In Zeiten von Streaming, entsprechend niedrig-bitigen Formaten und starker Kompression beim Mastering in die Mehrheit der Audio-Produktionen solltest du für "unkomprimierten" Musikgenuss mal aktuelle Produktionen anhören, die  für Vinyl extra gemastert wurden. Du wirst feststellen, dass "absolut unkomprimiert" oder "unbegrenzte Bitrate auf Auflösung" (analog!) anders ist, nicht aber zwangsläufig besser klingen muss.


----------

